# 1st home remodel



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not much on the DIY board, but thought I would post pics of my remodel like they do on the boat remodels. I got a good deal with this small (1400 sq. ft) house on 4 acres. It was originally an oil field camp house in the Anahuac area and moved to Lolita in the 1930s. Once it was moved here another living room, bathroom, and utility room was added. We're going to replace the majority of the 2x6s in three rooms: 2 bedrooms and kitchen, along with replacing the 4x4 beams and adding a 6x6 center beam and beefing up the supports with concrete piers. The picture of the bedroom is the original living room. It was a 2 bedroom 1 bath when moved here. It has been used as an extra living/office room until now. We are adding a closet to make it a true 3 bedroom 2 bath. I'm hoping to have this finished and moved in by the end of the month, because I have an 11 month old and another one on the way in June. Lol. The 2/1 we're in now isn't going to cut it! Maybe some of y'all are interested in following this, maybe not, but I thought it would be cool to have somewhere to "document" it. These are the pictures from what we got done on day 1. 
Extra living area, going to be 3rd bedroom














Kitchen


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck I like keeping up with these threads. Let me know if you come across any plumbing issues and I can help walk you through them.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Day 2.
All of the 2x6s have been removed and replaced. I was incorrect in stating we were replacing the beams with 4x6s, they are 6x6s. The two rooms have been leveled and reinforced with extra concrete supports. We have decided to go ahead and replace the floor in the original 2nd bedroom as well. Here are the pictures from today's progress.

All 2x6s removed from 3rd bedroom







All 2x6s removed from kitchen







Center beam replaced in 3rd bedroom







Center beam and all 2x6s replaced in kitchen as well as starting to replace the plywood. 







Reinforced and leveled center of house. 1 foot spacing between supports versus 4 foot spacing that was originally in place.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Still to go. Demo and replacing floor in 2nd bedroom. The window you see is the original window that was in place when the house was moved. That window now opens to the utility room.







Opposite wall from previous photo. 







Original hardwood flooring next to the laminate flooring that we are unfortunately replacing it with. 







Original hardwood width, new laminate width (8 mm) and my iPhone charger for reference. 







Underside and topside of original flooring that was demo'd.


----------



## Spots&Dots19 (Jan 17, 2012)

Do work son!!!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*Reconstruction*

that's not a remodel, Its a full blown reconstruction. Good luck. Keep us updated with photos


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

keep up the good work.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Day 3 and 4
Supports and reinforcement on the outside wall in the kitchen. 







Same in the 3rd bedroom







Supports for the center wall between bedrooms 2 and 3 halfway done







Demo almost done in 2nd bedroom


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Day 5
Decking is done in the kitchen and partially done in 3rd bedroom.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

No plumbing and electrical problems? You might want to address them before you finish the floor...


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

The old clay pipe plumbing was replaced about 18 years ago. They replaced all sewer, water, and gas lines then. The gas line was pressure tested last year. We did visually check the PVC while the floor was up but found no issues. The only electrical problems are/were 2 ceiling fans that were replaced last year (motor was burn up) and I still need to replace a couple light switches that are worn out. All the wall outlets were tested before we started in case we needed to go ahead and get into the walls. I'll post updated pics later today after I get off. I'm on nights this month.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

The floor joists, beams, and decking are finished. We had to replace some of the studs under and to the side of this window. 







The carpet has been removed from the hallway, master bedroom, and living. No floor work was need in these rooms or either bathroom. 





















Front of the house was leveled. The left side of the house was 2" below the right side. Needless to say, the front door opens all the way and smooth now! Lol. 







The west side of the house needed to be leveled just a bit and extra concrete supports were added. The long supports are the original ones. 







Now we have 10 days to paint before the laminate flooring gets in. We're still on pace to move in by the end of the month! Remember this was started on May 1st.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Nice work. That Beagle is going to be living in a nice, solid house when you're complete!


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

We're still at it! The painting is progressing and now we're down to the tedious trim paint. The floor install has been set for Friday until they're done. As of right now it looks like we will be done by Memorial Day.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

It's winding down now. We will be finished with everything and move in ready tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday. These will probably be the last of the pictures for the thread since all we have left to do is touch up paint and finish the floor trim in a couple of rooms. Thanks for following it!


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Very nice work!


----------



## mark500 (May 2, 2012)

Wood flooring is really a challenging task to install in home. We should pay attention regarding the durability and easy maintenance of floor as well as side effects like water and UV rays also affects the wood floor. Anyways great work dude!!

______________
basement renovations


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

:cheers: nice work love remodels


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I love these kinda threads.


----------

